# Creepy Girl Prop Tutorial - Like Samara



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
I made this creepy girl last week for my display and video'd the process. I also made a motion sensor hack to power up a strobe light when people walk by her. The blog post is not ready, but the video is!






I'll be adding pictures shortly.

Cheers,
:jol:ET:jol:


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

And here is the step by step tutorial:

www.monstertutorials.com/girl1


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the tutorial.


----------

